# Oky Pier 26 Mar



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Went to the Pier today and paid my seven bucksto break the superstition i have with new poles. I showed up there at about 4pm to try and hook into some spaniards, pompies, or even blues, but no luck. Not one fish was caught while i was there ( i left at 7). Not even the school boys that are always at the pier or jetties were yanking anything up. They amused them selves by getting one of emto say something coy to the next group of girls that walk by. They settled on "Can you hold my rod". Those were the days, sometimes i miss em... Anywho, there wasnt a thing out there but a favorable wind. Hopefully it picks up soon.


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Admin, please delete this, i put it in the wrong spot. Thanks.


----------

